# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحصیلات دانشگاهی مرتبط با نرم افزار > خبر: دانلود سوالات کارشناسي ارشد سراسري سال 90 (رشته فناوري اطلاعات)

## Reyhane7

*سوالات کارشناسي ارشد سراسري سال 90 (رشته فناوري اطلاعات)

*دفتر چه آزمون کارشناسی ارشد فناوری اطلاعات


*
*

----------


## saeed1727

این دفترجه  گد  d است. کسی کد آ رو نداره؟ چون سازمان سنجش  کلید A  رو زده.

----------


## max2004

> این دفترجه  گد  d است. کسی کد آ رو نداره؟ چون سازمان سنجش  کلید A  رو زده.


http://download504.mediafire.com/jyj...pn7od/it90.rar

----------


## t.salehi

> http://download504.mediafire.com/jyj...pn7od/it90.rar


  :ناراحت:  link ke kharabe! nemishe dl kard

----------


## Reyhane7

لينک مشکلي نداره (البته مستقيم نيست)

دفترچه A فناوري اطلاعات 90 رو به ضميمه اضافه کردم:



*منبع سوالات کارشناسي ارشد سراسري سال 90 (رشته فناوري اطلاعات)*

----------


## zhiwar

دمتون گرم.خيلي ممنون.

----------


## Galawij

ممنون

اگر امکان داره سوالات رشته های نرم افزار و هوش مصنوعی رو هم بذارید.

----------


## Reza,M

با سلام و تشكر
دوستان لينك پارت 3 خرابه

----------

